

Scientists "may not have the whole periodic table to work with in future" - JacobAldridge
http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2010/May/20051001.asp

======
Maciek416
A few years ago Bruce Sterling gave an interesting talk about the future of
materials science, among other things. One of the highlights of the talk is
his discussion of "mining the dumps". These metals won't go away that easily.
In many cases, we are concentrating them into convenient future mining sites
(dumps)

~~~
JacobAldridge
There's an interesting series on Slate at the moment - blogging the periodic
table - where Sam Kean discusses how humans are changing some elements
(particularly phosphorous) away from their usable state. They won't disappear,
but they won't necessarily be re-mined as readily as some metals.

<http://www.slate.com/id/2258112/entry/2258053/>

